# Favorite bracelet style?



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

*Favorite bracelet?*​
Oyster1241.38%Jubilee1241.38%Presidential26.90%Mesh310.34%


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

It seems the most common bracelets are oyster, jubilee, presidential and mesh. Which is your favorite? And outside the vote, which is your least? Or, how do you rank them all?


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

JayDeep said:


> It seems the most common bracelets are oyster, jubilee, presidential and mesh. Which is your favorite? And outside the vote, which is your least? Or, how do you rank them all?


For me the jubilee is stunning and the best of all...i believe it lifts the piece and it's fluidity is just so comfortable on the wrist.. I regularly change my oyster bracelets on my Sub and OP to the jubilee ... and my 1967 DJ is also on the jubilee .. not a fan of mesh bracelets and the polished centre links of the GMT are a scratch magnet for heavy use...the jubilee is a classic and just doesn't seem to age..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Oyster for me. Don't get me wrong, I actually like all the others, but you asked for a favourite! I would only wear a mesh on a watch with a case design that covers the end links (such as the Apeks) as I think they look a bit untidy exposed.. BTW, which is your favourite, Jay?


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Apart from a mesh, I don't know what the others look like!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2019)

For comfort on the wrist I prefer a jubilee or Bond SMP style bracelet, but for aesthetics I prefer an oyster bracelet.


----------



## JacobMoogberg (May 7, 2019)

Not a bracelet guy, but if I do prefer one it's the oyster-style since it's generally the most understated. Mesh needs to be on a beater or tool watch to really work IMO.


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Vindolanda said:


> For comfort on the wrist I prefer a jubilee or Bond SMP style bracelet, but for aesthetics I prefer an oyster bracelet.


 Exactly..


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

JacobMoogberg said:


> Not a bracelet guy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

yokel said:


> i have﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ no ﻿idea﻿ if it﻿ h﻿as a n﻿a﻿me﻿. ﻿


 There's a quite solid clue given in the "nomenclature" on the dial. :thumbsup:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I picked Oyster, but not against others as long as it goes with the watch it's on, I also prefer having micro adjustments on the clasp, sometimes with bracelets they are either too slack or tight when adjusting size with links only.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Steve D UK said:


> Apart from a mesh, I don't know what the others look like!


 Here you go...L - R... Oyster, President and Jubilee

[IMG alt="Image result for Oyster style bracelet types" data-ratio="33.63"]https://www.bobswatches.com/images/managed/clasp-types-rolex.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Here you go...L - R... Oyster, President and Jubilee
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for Oyster style bracelet types" data-ratio="33.63"]https://www.bobswatches.com/images/managed/clasp-types-rolex.jpg[/IMG]


 Jubilee.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't care so long as it suits the watch ... I would wear any. My only stipulation is that I only like bracelets that meet the watch between traditional style lugs and I don't like large gaps between case and bracelet.... small gaps fine , but the Tudor style gaps make me gasp and feint.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Oyster for me but tell you what I don't like - those super shiny Breitling bracelets of a few years ago.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> BTW, which is your favourite, Jay?


 1. Jubilee

2. President

3. Oyster

Although none are spread by large margins, as I do like these all. However never, ever, ever mesh. It's so hideous.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> but the﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ Tudor style gaps make me gasp and feint.﻿


 You really need to stop looking at the ones the lookie lookie man has.










there, have you got the collywobbles ?


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> You really need to stop looking at the ones the lookie lookie man has.


 You mean the lookie lookie man that is CEO of Tudor !?!? That Lookie Lookie man ??? :laugh:

https://www.tudorwatch.com/watches/heritage-ranger/m79910-0011


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I don't care so long as it suits the watch ... I would wear any. My only stipulation is that I only like bracelets that meet the watch between traditional style lugs and I don't like large gaps between case and bracelet.... small gaps fine , but the Tudor style gaps make me gasp and feint.


 With you on that.

As for feinting, why not just hit him?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> You mean the lookie lookie man that is CEO of Tudor !?!? That Lookie Lookie man ??? :laugh:
> 
> https://www.tudorwatch.com/watches/heritage-ranger/m79910-0011


 They could have put it on a mesh,










Hold on, while I get my smelling salts, I feel an attack of the vapours abound.



ziggy1024 said:


> why not just hit him?


 Who ?


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Who ?


 Presumably whoever is wearing the offending item @JonnyOldBoy ?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Jubilee is my favourite, Oyster then Presidential. Don't own any mesh straps, as I'm not that keen on them. :king:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Really do not like mesh but would be happy with any of the others


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

not a fan of mesh only because I have not seen one( yet) with curved end links, to match the case , which I like my bracelets to do. :biggrin:


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Oyster. It's a normal bracelet, the others I might favour for a specific style watch but I'll never not like an oyster.

Ps. Apparently Rolex have copyrighted the words oyster, jubilee, crown, calibre, wrist and watch.

Let's be fair guys - it's important to support small businesses. They are now muscle, coronation, tiara, alcohol-free, lower arm fold and arm clock, respectively.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

H link. Oysters a bit lob sided and the others a bit fussy. My old gold zenith has the h as does the silver zen with a bit of gothic influence.

so i cant vote. Well i can but not for the party i want. So i'll abstain.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

No idea what style it's called but "oblongy" links similar to this....



That said, I much prefer a nice leather strap


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

richy176 said:


> Really do not like mesh


 Higher Dernier for your pantyhose then buddy .... :tongue:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

The 1980's Omega seamaster bracelets are good too. Rolex has produced some crappy bracelets over the years and only just seem to have caught up in recent decades.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Have to agree on the AP royal oak as the best bracelet

I wasn't aware until recently that the Datejust was nearly called the Jubilee, as it was bought out in 1945 to celebrate Rolex's 40th anniversary. The marketing department chose Datejust for the watch, and the new design of bracelet became jubilee.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

President

I have a few lying around that I bought years ago, shame I don't have the Day Date's to go with them.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

I chose the presidential because it is a bit of middle ground between oyster and jubilee and I think it looks great. Out of the others I do believe that on a bi metal watch, the jubilee looks better and on a steel, the oyster.

I chose to get my DJ41 on an oyster as I thought the fluted bezel with the jubilee was all a bit flashy for me. Maybe that was the wrong decision as it isn't the classic combination but I think it is a bit more versatile even with the polished centre links of the oyster :yes:


----------

